# BBC4 Reception gone



## zztop (27 Oct 2010)

Has this happened around the country.I had it
added on in SKY other channels?


----------



## Hoagy (27 Oct 2010)

Have a look here..

[broken link removed]


----------



## zztop (27 Oct 2010)

Cheers,will try out.


----------



## johnno (27 Oct 2010)

Had this problem myself.Just did a rescan of all channels and it came in grand.
I'd be lost without BBC4,great music stuff and documentaries!


----------



## zztop (28 Oct 2010)

Hoagy said:


> Have a look here..
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
Thanks Hoagy worked a treat.Just had to
use FEC 5/6 which wasnt specified.


----------

